# Rip Smaug, You Amazed Us All!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Smaug passed away peaceful yesterday, In the last few months she had really started to look her age.
Smaug, Our beautiful Bearded Dragon was 8 and a half years old. Pretty impressive since as we got her as a rescue 7 years ago. At 18 months old she had already had already been bred from and was suffering badly from Metabolic Bone Disorder. With much tender loving care and actually having UV that she had been denied as the stupid woman said 'ooo they only need moon drops!' yeah right! :censor:

She adored Ste, she would wave and cock her head at him. The odd days she would give me a good old nip to let me know it was daddy she loved lol

Smaug, you will always be in our hearts, we got you before I had both my children, who have grown up knowing you and your odd ways. 
I already miss you sitting waiting to be fed every morning. 

Gone but never ever forgotten.

Love you always.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P Smaug x Sweet Dreams x 
Sounds like you gave her an amazing life! so sorry for your loss, hope your ok! xx


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

RIP Smaug x


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 
Hope your okay.
R.I.P. Smaug
eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

RIP Smaug. Sorry for your loss, but it sounds like she had a great life with you.

Sleep well little dragon!


----------



## bigmouth (Mar 14, 2008)

rip sorry


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awww im so sorry! i saw a beardie on youtube called smaug once on the back of a chair. was it yours? its the vid that really made me want a beardie. R.I.P Smaug


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this

R.I.P lil one


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss 

rip Smaug rip baby 

at least she went peacefuly hun and you gave her a great life xx


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Smaug


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

RIP smaud...

im glad your owner gave you such a good life


----------

